# wanted donek or dewlap



## pmsameer (Mar 4, 2015)

Hi friends , 
My name is sameer. I am from india. New to pigeontalk .. i am a pigeon fancier .. recently i came across donek and dewlaps 
I become mad seeing the diving of these fascinating creatures. But unfortunately these birds are not available in INDIA. Can anyone from our fellow hobbists help me to get some of these birds to india


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. Do you have Flying 
Oriental Rollers in India?


----------

